# Hidden gems (lesser known yet great games)



## Faexie (Dec 16, 2018)

What are some hidden gems that you've played?

Hidden gems are games that very few people know about, but that you would recommend.

You can rate and describe the game if you want, but you can also just name it. Here are two hidden gems I remember:

*Zack and Wiki (Wii)*
Zack and Wiki is a puzzle game with a very cute artstyle and a simple but fun story with a lot of charming characters and humor You play as Zack, a young pirate accompanied by Wiki, a flying monkey that can turn into a bell. Ringing the bell allows you to turn animals into objects and some objects into animals. The puzzles are challenging and creative and once you figure out the solution it makes a lot of sense and it's very satisfying

*Drawn to life: The next chapter (DS)*
This is a sequel to Drawn to Life, which is an ok game but nothing all that great. This game is a great improvement though: a more interesting and better written story, cute and charming characters, fun platforming with interesting mechanics, and of course, the ability to draw your own character and some elements of the decor. I don't agree with the Raposa's decision in the end, or the values this decision is based on, and I'm not a fan of the final plot twist, but outside of that I love this game.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)

*Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky *
Probably the best Pokemon spinoff game. The game is basically an exploration game where you go through randomly generated dungeons while you play as a team of pokemons. You can take quests at the exploration guild or explore on your own.

*The 7th Saga*
You and other six heroes need to travel through the world and collect some magic runes. The twist here is that the other heroes are not your friends, they have their own agenda and travel the world without you. Some might offer to help you just to backstab you later and take your rune, some might genuinely want to help you, but you don't know, they can act in different ways through different playthroughs


----------



## Faexie (Dec 16, 2018)

@CrookedCroc Explorers of sky is a game I hold really close to my heart. Torchic is one of my favorite pokemon because of it (it was my partner in my first playthrough, and it doesn't feel as good to replay it with a different pokemon)


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)

@Ramona Rat I know right? When I bought the game years ago i didn't expect a lot from it but I ended up loving it and almost crying at the end of the Temporal Tower arc. 
Kind of sad that there hasn't been a game equally as good in the Mystery Dungeon franchise


----------



## Faexie (Dec 16, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> @Ramona Rat I know right? When I bought the game years ago i didn't expect a lot from it but I ended up loving it and almost crying at the end of the Temporal Tower arc.
> Kind of sad that there hasn't been a game equally as good in the Mystery Dungeon franchise


I still tear up when listening to "don't ever forget" 




This is a remix but it's a really good remix

I though of mentioning this game but it was way more well known that those I did. I'm glad you talked about it though because everyone should play it. Such good story and music! This is my favorite pokemon game, even including the main series!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 16, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> @Ramona Rat I know right? When I bought the game years ago i didn't expect a lot from it but I ended up loving it and almost crying at the end of the Temporal Tower arc.
> Kind of sad that there hasn't been a game equally as good in the Mystery Dungeon franchise


It's kind of hard to top/live up to, to be honest.

And I think the latter games may have been more focused on learning new tech/coming up with ways to use the new tech.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 16, 2018)

Ramona Rat said:


> I still tear up when listening to "don't ever forget"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you also like it, now I can finally use my PMD meme folder


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 17, 2018)

Here's a game that's a hidden gem: Demigod. It's a MOBA 4vs4 with 10 different heroes and different modes and maps. 

Sadly this game got pirated a lot so it ended up tanking due to a loss of revenue. 

It's a game I will recommend for people who like MOBA's with very unique heroes.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 20, 2018)

Fallout Tactics is a pretty fun game, it's similar to fallout 1 or 2. Plus you get the bonus of listening to R. Lee Ermey talk-shout the mission objectives at you.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 21, 2018)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> Fallout Tactics is a pretty fun game, it's similar to fallout 1 or 2. Plus you get the bonus of listening to R. Lee Ermey talk-shout the mission objectives at you.



I've played Fallout 1 and 2 before but I never tried Tactics, gonna give it a try one of these days.


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 22, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> I've played Fallout 1 and 2 before but I never tried Tactics, gonna give it a try one of these days.


A word of warning though, save often! I ran into some compatibility issues when I played it, though it wasn't through Steam so hopefully those have been addressed.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)

*Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (DS)*
From the makers of the Phoenix Wright games, but didn't seem to get nearly as much attention. It had a very nice story with lots of twists and turns and great music, as you'd expect from the designers, and even some unexpected animal characters that really won me over.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Dec 22, 2018)

might sound like childish and silly game but don't underestimate it its pretty though..... Patapon, theres 3 games on the series a rhythm and strategy game..... the 3rd game is the most interesting since it has full online coop/vs system


----------



## David Drake (Dec 23, 2018)

*Monster Rancher 4 (PS2):*
I picked 4 for my reccommendation because it's the most new-player friendly (1 and 2 are needlessly complicated) while still preserving what set the series apart from other Mons games (3 and games since do away with the central acquisition mechanic).

It's a somewhat typical Mons game where you train your choice of interesting anime creatures to face gladitorial combat but you're good because you (ostensibly) treat them with respect and love. You spend most of the time at your ranch scheduling training exercises for your monsters to raise their stats, punctuated by the occasional battle tournament and dungeon crawl.

Monsters tend to have a base type (determining body type and movesets) and a subtype (determining aesthetics and bonus stats). Though not all monsters have a subtype for every other, there are plenty of mixes and matches, plus sometimes you get a unique monster with a (???) subtype, usually as a fun joke character.

Two things set it apart. First, your monsters have a lifespan. They only have a limited time on this Earth to become champions, and if they get overworked or injured they could have their lives shortened.

Second, and what really makes it cool, is the primary method of acquiring Monsters. Generally, Monsters lie dormant in Saucer Stones, and by reading Saucer Stones you can reanimate a Monster.

What are Saucer Stones?

CDs, DVDs, and PS2 games (PS1 too if you have a backwards compatable machine).

In the Shrine, the game pauses, ejects the game disc so you can put another disc in, then it generates a Monster based on a hidden value in the disc data (all printings of a certain disc will have the same Monster). 

If you insert a disc outside of those readable parameters (like an Xbox or Wii disc) you'll still get a unique mushroom-based Monster so you're not completely without options. And the game disc itself will give you a random superhero ant on top of your default monster and ones you can find on adventures, so if you have no other library you can still get what amounts to a full team.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Dec 23, 2018)

David Drake said:


> *Monster Rancher 4 (PS2):*
> I picked 4 for my reccommendation because it's the most new-player friendly (1 and 2 are needlessly complicated) while still preserving what set the series apart from other Mons games (3 and games since do away with the central acquisition mechanic).
> 
> It's a somewhat typical Mons game where you train your choice of interesting anime creatures to face gladitorial combat but you're good because you (ostensibly) treat them with respect and love. You spend most of the time at your ranch scheduling training exercises for your monsters to raise their stats, punctuated by the occasional battle tournament and dungeon crawl.
> ...


i think ive seen it in the trg colleseum event....


----------



## David Drake (Dec 23, 2018)

Anon647 said:


> i think ive seen it in the trg colleseum event....



I had to look up what that was. They did MR2 which was the first game I played in the series, but I still like 4 miles better.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 24, 2018)

EYE - Divine Cybermancy
The thing with this game is you'll either love it or hate it. It explores a hyper-future world where men and machine are becoming one.

Enclave
3rd person RPG where you play two sides of the same story. You get to buy new gear after each level, and you unlock new characters, weapons and armor as you progress.

Oni
One of the best action games ever made IMO. Developed by Bungie and sadly forgotten. I have no idea where you can even get it from nowadays.

Gothic 1 and Gothic 2 - Night of the Raven
Those are, by far, my favorite games ever made. Nowadays, there's a fix which lets you play them mostly fine on newer machines so it saves you the annoyance of crashes and compability issues.
3rd person open-world RPGs where you play as a nameless hero and you fight off the evil in the world. The story has linear progression and each decision you make affects the world permanently. E.g. if you join one faction - that's it, you can't quit them and join another. If you kill and NPC it remains dead forever - so you can kill your quest givers and fk up everything.


----------



## Faexie (Dec 24, 2018)

Chrysocyon said:


> *Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective (DS)*
> From the makers of the Phoenix Wright games, but didn't seem to get nearly as much attention. It had a very nice story with lots of twists and turns and great music, as you'd expect from the designers, and even some unexpected animal characters that really won me over.


Oh I forgot this one! It's very good, I also recommend it. Especially for those who like puzzles and quirky characters.

I didn't know it was from the same people who made Phoenix Wright, but now that you mention it it did have a similar feel


----------



## Clippit (Dec 25, 2018)

Have you guys heard of the Rygar games? There's an arcade, an NES and a PS2 title, all equally named yet entirely different, with connections and subtle nods between them. They're all pretty great, especially the PS2 and the japanese version of the NES one (the american one nerfed some music due to cartridge space, apparently) ... There's also a port of the PS2 one on Wii, but-... we'd rather not think of that one much, unless it's your only console at hand.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 25, 2018)

Not sure if its a gem per say, but
*Lets tap - Wii*
Never slapped a wii remote as furiously as I had then, lol.
It was a game where you’d place the remote on a table or box, and tap to a rythm or beat to perform tasks or do obstacles. I found it rather difficult, as the wii sensors wouldn’t always pick up the vibrations, but that was probably on my end, lol.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 25, 2018)

Rimna said:


> EYE - Divine Cybermancy
> The thing with this game is you'll either love it or hate it. It explores a hyper-future world where men and machine are becoming one.


I played a good amount of that game. Whilst I loved the art, I never understood what I was doing. Ever. I guess I beat it a few times though?

And my suggestions: 

*Styx: Master of Shadows*
Play a goblin trying to make a living. Kill people. Don't get caught. It's a solid stealth game. Should play the sequel eventually.

*Necropolis*
Rogue-like dungeon crawler with a very dark souls feel. Solid, if dark, humor.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 26, 2018)

David Drake said:


> What are Saucer Stones?
> 
> CDs, DVDs, and PS2 games (PS1 too if you have a backwards compatable machine).


Digimon, Digital Monsters, Digimon are the champions!


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 26, 2018)

Rimna said:


> EYE - Divine Cybermancy
> The thing with this game is you'll either love it or hate it. It explores a hyper-future world where men and machine are becoming one.



Good taste


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

@Ramona Rat and @CrookedCroc you guys got me playing Explorers of Sky again lol
started with Bulbasaur with Piplup.
Just got through steam cave, and Holy shit I forgot how good that buildup to Groudon was :u
Got a stantler, team complete.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> @Ramona Rat and @CrookedCroc you guys got me playing Explorers of Sky again lol
> started with Bulbasaur with Piplup.
> Just got through steam cave, and Holy shit I forgot how good that buildup to Groudon was :u
> Got a stantler, team complete.



You too huh?
I started a playthrough a few days ago, got Phampy in the personality quiz and then selected Skitty for my partner.

Currently I am supposed to look for the Hidden Land but at the moment I'm just doing some quests and leveling up my Combee and Absol teammates


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> You too huh?
> I started a playthrough a few days ago, got Phampy in the personality quiz and then selected Skitty for my partner.
> 
> Currently I am supposed to look for the Hidden Land but at the moment I'm just doing some quests and leveling up my Combee and Absol teammates


Yeah, I've been bouncing around between three games -3-
Not much of a point, even if I tried to run straight through this game, I'd still be insanely bogged down by my obsessive need to recruit everything except repeat evolution XD
Damn catch phrase gave me OCD, Gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## Alondight (Dec 31, 2018)

Solatorobo! Great soundtrack, awesome characters, and a reaaaaally good story! The Gameplay is a bit weak and repetitive, and overall the game is easy (because it's a game for kids), but still it's worth checking out.


----------



## Asher Grey (Dec 31, 2018)

--The Desolate Hope--
It's made by the creator of FNAF(which I immensely dislike) but tells the story of robots in space. It's one of my more cherished games but I've never seen content for it. It's pretty long, a lot of exploring and battles, with a super good soundtrack. Definitely in my top three comfort games.

--The Last Door--
I've heard this game had somewhat of a following but I've only ever met one person who played it. It's a horror mystery game that gets much deeper than expected, the music composers are astounding, the graphics are nice, and it has the most interesting storyline of any "horror" game I've played(the spook levels are pretty mild tho). It's tied with OFF for my all time favorite game.

--P Muse--
This is just a free music tapping game on mobile, not the best English translation, but I've spent more time playing it than any other game so, good time killer. 

I'm on mobile and can't go to the effort of figuring out how to bold things but, there you go, I'd call them hidden gems. The Witch's Isle and Distraint are both also really good mobile games, if you like pixel adventure stories.


----------



## Asher Grey (Dec 31, 2018)

Alondight said:


> Solatorobo! Great soundtrack, awesome characters, and a reaaaaally good story! The Gameplay is a bit weak and repetitive, and overall the game is easy (because it's a game for kids), but still it's worth checking out.
> View attachment 50924


I tried getting that ages ago but couldn't get it to run on my device ;-;


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 31, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> I'd still be insanely bogged down by my obsessive need to recruit everything except repeat evolution XD
> Damn catch phrase gave me OCD, Gotta catch 'em all.



Gonna try to recruit Kecleon?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Dec 31, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Gonna try to recruit Kecleon?


Fuck that shit
Someday.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## goatwolff (Jan 1, 2019)

*Xenogears* (1999), SQUARESOFT, PS1

tl;dr - this game is a phenomenal work of an rpg containing two discs, a similar artstyle to ff7 and its release date but separates itself entirely from other games of its time and its other series: xenosaga amd xenoblade

i found this game from my uncles collection of games when he moved to cali around the 90s. surprised how great in condition this game was and decided to play it on my old ps1. it was released around ff7s date and contained pretty similar things to the game, but, it was entirely different. this game is not your average rpg--it starts out with normal, average rpg gameplay but dives itself into an entirely different game. its deep narrative and themes are super complex. it contains two discs: disc one is amazing, gameplay and story-rich. disc two sadly falls flat as the game had to be rushed out and contains very long narratives. sad how people missed this game entirely and i hope you can pick up a used copy to play this.


----------



## goatwolff (Jan 1, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


OH MY GOD I HAVE THAT GAME


----------



## Faexie (Jan 1, 2019)

goatwolff said:


> *Xenogears* (1999), SQUARESOFT, PS1
> 
> tl;dr - this game is a phenomenal work of an mmorpg containing two discs, a similar artstyle to ff7 and its release date but separates itself entirely from other games of its time and its other series: xenosaga amd xenoblade
> 
> i found this game from my uncles collection of games when he moved to cali around the 90s. surprised how great in condition this game was and decided to play it on my old ps1. it was released around ff7s date and contained pretty similar things to the game, but, it was entirely different. this game is not your average mmorpg--it starts out with normal, average rpg gameplay but dives itself into an entirely different game. its deep narrative and themes are super complex. it contains two discs: disc one is amazing, gameplay and story-rich. disc two sadly falls flat as the game had to be rushed out and contains very long narratives. sad how people missed this game entirely and i hope you can pick up a used copy to play this.


I suppose the servers are down though (unless there are fanmade servers out there?). But if you're talking about it it must be good even without the mmo parts


----------



## goatwolff (Jan 1, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I suppose the servers are down though (unless there are fanmade servers out there?). But if you're talking about it it must be good even without the mmo parts


oops i put mmorpg--i meant rpg


----------



## Alfa [ALPHA_sh] (Jan 12, 2019)

TOXIKK, i love the classic gameplay style combined with modern graphics and mechanics


----------



## Illuminaughty (Jan 16, 2019)

*OFF*
Pointedly surrealist games aren't too awfully common, and OFF was something I didn't know I was looking for until I found it. Originally created by French developer Mortis Ghost and his team "Unproductive Fun Time", it was translated to English for a wider audience in 2007 and has since been recognized by both French and English speaking audiences for its strong story, incredible atmosphere and unique soundtrack. It's an unexpected heavy hitter, and when you imagine you've figured it out- Mr. Batter throws you a curveball. (Forgive all my puns.)

*Papers, Please*
Developed by one Lucas Pope, "Papers, Please" did get some recognition in the indie scene for its airtight gameplay, dynamic mechanics, multiple choice endings and emotionally charged story. At its soul, it's a game about the struggle of being a good person in an intensely high-pressure environment, and the difficulties of maintaining morality in a fascist state where obligations to both family and government tug you in all directions at once.

*West of Loathing*
This game is hilarious. It's just- chock full of intensely funny flavour text, dialogue, blurbs, puns and everything else from start to finish. It's goofy and wild and chaotic and ridiculous and sometimes surprisingly dark, but it never loses the sharp edge of its wit. It's well worth a try, but if you do, there are three things you need to know. 
1.) Do NOT put on the Hard Hat. Don't. 
2.) DO rummage through your bookshelf at the start of the game until you find the one that gives you "Stupid Walking". Trust me on this.
3.) *YEEHAW.*


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jan 19, 2019)

Godhand was a game made with a shoestring budget that somehow managed to make the most intricate/deep combat system, despite this it received pretty mediocre reviews thanks to lazy game jurnos that didn't bother to experiment with the mechanics.

But enough of that, words can't describe how fun the combat in this game is so I'll leave this boss fight here


----------



## Dibbo (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm not sure if you're into simulation games or not, but there's an indie game called "The Universim". It's currently in BETA but it's really good so far. I would recommend it for sure.


----------



## Mewmento (Jan 21, 2019)

Okage the Shadow King
Dragon Quarter Breath of Fire

Incredibly underrated PS2 games.


----------



## thegracefulgecko (Jan 21, 2019)

I recently added an indie game to my Steam library called Vagante! Think: a D&D campaign set in a randomly-generated, multi-level and multi-stage rogue-like game with perma-death elements. It's pretty challenging, but it's really fun to play with up to 4 friends! The soundtrack is also amazing.






It's selling for about $15 USD right now, but I think it usually goes on sale for $10 during Steam sales.


----------



## firezone44 (Feb 4, 2019)

divinity original sin 2
love the game but if you dont know what to do you will be killed dozens of times plus with all the options for each encounter also the npcs never respond which i like basically its like dnd or pathfinder and the mods can put in new spells and such.
kenshi
you can be a slave all the way to a warlord plus you can suffer permanent injures like having your arm sliced off then later to replace it for a robot arm plus all the factions that are in the game.


----------



## Faexie (Feb 4, 2019)

It's kinda new so I don't think it counts as a hidden gem but my husband and I have been playing Portal Knights. I never played Minecraft but this one seems to be Minecraft but better. It definetly looks better and my husband, who has played Minecraft, says that fights are more engaging too.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Feb 15, 2019)

*-The Shadow I&II*

This J-RPG Series never got so popular as some others of this genre, but is one of the jewls of it. The Special twist is that it offers a complex and verry engaging Lovecraftian Horror storry, that is abseloutly unique in this kind of genre.






*-kingdoms of amalur: reckoning*

Image an Action RPG offering an open world like skyrim, With a Combat system reminding to devil my cry, a solid charakter progression system and D&D based lore written by R.A. Salvatore. This is kingdoms of amalur in a nutshell. One of the best Action Rps ever made. But unappreciated by the gaming community.






*-Titan Quest*

Released in 2006 this hack'n Slay blew D2 out of the water in almost every aspect. A Huge world with many subquests and sideplots added ontop of a long main storry keeping you bussy for days and weeks. Also the character system was a blast. Insted of fixed classes, it offered a total of 9 Mastery trees. You could pic two of them allowing for a huge amout of combinations to experiment with. The game wasn't developed further after the first expension, but Grim Dawn was released as it's spiritual successor, offering the same mastery system.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 15, 2019)

CoD Advanced Warfare


----------



## Attaman (Feb 18, 2019)

To ramble off a couple examples over various generations:

_Ecco the Dolphin / Ecco the Dolphin: The Tides of Time_. Very solid Sega Genesis / Sega CD era side-scrollers with amazing soundtracks, oddly (odd and) deep stories, and more frustration / nightmare fuel than their E-Rating would suggest. A few of its tracks remain popular to this day for covers / remixes (the greatest example being Tubes of Medusa). 

_Megaman Legends_ (1 and 2). _The Misadventures of Tron Bonne _are fairly well covered just by looking at their price tag, but the game series responsible for as much - the Legends timeline of the Megaman series - get a bit less attention these days, which is a shame as they hold up... fairly well, assuming one can get past the graphics (thankfully they at least have stylization going for them). In my personal opinion the first of the two had a bit tighter dungeon design and thematics, but the second definitely improved upon the mechanics of the first. 

_Iji_. I can't even begin to describe the nuance put into the game's level, encounter, and story design. Let alone the argument that - like several games - it should be experienced firsthand instead of being described ahead of time. Seriously, it's a shame this game has fallen off so many people's radar.


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

EVERYBODY BUY SPECTROBES FOR NINTENDO DS RIGHT NOW.

Just kidding I don't generally enforce my opinions on others.

Spectrobes is basically a ripoff of Pokémon by Disney, but the Spectrobes (Pokémon equivalents) are more badass, and you get to fight alongside them.

You dig up fossils and minerals. Awaken the fossils and Spectrobes come out. Then do a combination of feeding them minerals and training in battle, to level up and evolve them.

And all the while you listen to great music, fly around space, and thwart this evil alien threat called the Krawl.

It sounds kinda dumb, but I grew up with it, and I completed its sequel before even touching a Pokémon game.

Hopefully I'll get the third installment for the Wii soon!

Also, this is one of the rare cases where the second game is probably better.

(Maja from Spectrobes Beyond the Portals is one of my favourite villains btw)


----------



## Kylan Velpa (Mar 7, 2019)

Sorry. I get pretty vocal about Spectrobes. Especially around people with whom I feel comfortable


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2019)

Dungeon Keeper 2.

I have but _*one*_ name for you: Richard Ridings, the voice actor for your Mentor. 

Here is a video with some of his best quotes/comments from the game:





Seriously, I highly recommend this game if you enjoy dungeon building and god games.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Sleeping dogs is a great game. Esp. if  anyone is into like martial arts and RPGs. I think a new one is actually coming out soon!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2019)

Tearaway 







hmm... actually a lot of the vita library is hidden gems it's actually perfect if you want a REALLY great console that no one really has


----------



## real time strategist (Mar 19, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Dungeon Keeper 2.
> 
> I have but _*one*_ name for you: Richard Ridings, the voice actor for your Mentor.
> 
> Seriously, I highly recommend this game if you enjoy dungeon building and god games.


God I love that game, still have my old Sold Out Software disc. Although after a few years of playing through Dungeon Keeper 1 & 2's campaigns I think that Dungeon Keeper 1 is superior to 2 in atmosphere, gameplay, units, and music, while 2 had better level design, and art style. But idk, 2 will always have a special place in my heart.

But yeah I can agree with him, both games are absolutely fantastic. Although if you do play 1 I highly recommend using KeeperFX as it allows you to play with modern resolutions, fixes the AI (to a certain point, some of the levels were designed around the AI's flaws), and fixes some glitches the original had. 2 on the other hand should work straight out of the box.

Military Madness, it is basically a Nintendo Wars game set in space (hell, it came out one year after Famicom Wars), although I really do prefer the gameplay of Military Madness to Advance Wars, as I prefer the way it handles combat, terrain defense bonuses, buildings, and capturing to Advance Wars. It also has a pretty good soundtrack as all Nintendo Wars style games should. The campaign isn't very long though, that and the story is basically nonexistent, but I didn't mind that too much.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 21, 2019)

Space Station 13 is a free online role playing game where you and other players try to coexist in a space station.

Your objective is simple: do your work
If you are a medic you work at medbay healing people and developing whatever medicine you want. If you're a clown you have to be annoying and prank everyone in the station. If you are form Security you have to keep everyone in check and keep the station in order.
Or you could be a janitor and clean everyone's mess.

The fun in this game comes in the outer chaos that can happen as the round goes on.
For example, some crewmembers can be vampires, space wizards, alien parasites, mad AIs, etc.

The game is super fun but I don't recommend you play it, the instalation method is to put it lightly "cancer" and the controls are really hard to learn.

If you're interested here's a video where Chris (OneyNG) plays it


----------



## larigot (Mar 21, 2019)

It was crazy good, like a handheld Diablo.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 6, 2019)

Machi. It's a perennial favorite back in Japan, having reached 5th place in a Famitsu poll back in 2006. In the rest of the world, it's ignored due to the sad fact that people in other places are mostly attracted to Japanese games with anime-ish elements. It's a game about several protagonists and their lives in Shibuya, and all the choices you make in the game affect all of them in some way. Simple choices in one route can completely change the outcome of another, sometimes in ways you wouldn't normally expect. I wish it'll get translated someday, but its sequel 428: Shibuya Scramble is a good alternative for those who want to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Aug 17, 2019)

Tom Mallard said:


> I doubt you've heard about Skyrim but it is quite the masterpiece. It has furries, scalies, magic, lore, mods, it has everything  and it all just works


it also has *mesmerised entranced voice* 
draaaaaagggooooooooonnnnnnnssssssssss


----------



## EapingEagle (Aug 17, 2019)

Haunting Ground. Game was actually scary and now it's rare/pricey to find it.


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 18, 2019)

*Graviteam Tactics: Mius-Front:*
A realistic RTS/turn-based strategy game set on the Eastern Front during WW2. The base game has 4 operations, 2 for the Wehrmacht and 2 for the Red Army, with all of them set on the Mius-Front, a German defensive line on the Mius River that lasted from 1941 to 1943. The mechanics may seem a little confusing at first, but it just takes a little time to get used to it. Operations themselves are turn-based, with each side moving their companies and platoons around to different positions on the map. However, the combat itself is real-time, with the player taking control of whatever platoons are in the engagement. The attention to detail in this game is amazing. Everything, from the maps - which are modeled from real-life regions - to the equipment and behaviors of the units on the battlefield, is meticulously crafted and historically accurate. 

Easily the best strategy game I've ever played. It's a shame that it's so criminally underrated.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 18, 2019)

Fossil fighters pretty fun game just don't get the third one


----------



## oappo (Aug 24, 2019)

*LiEat:*
Short for Lie-Eating Dragon. A JRPG telling the story of a dragon-girl and her "papa." It's actually a trilogy of 3 smaller games focusing on the two main characters discovering things about themselves and growing as people (literally in the case of the dragon-girl). LiEat is pretty short, I got about 10 hours to complete it, but the story is told well considering it's length(and price).

*The Talos Principle:*
A philosophical sci-fi puzzle game. You find yourself in ancient ruins and  use advanced technology to solve puzzles in order to learn more about yourself,the world around you and what lies beyond. Prominent themes include civilization, humanity/personhood, faith and technology.  I've never seen a serious game with the themes/settings like this. I *highly* recommend checking out this one out on steam or youtube, as the premise is rare and words can't completely describe what the game is. The game can get extremely unsettling and even eerie at times.

*The Pirate's Fate:*
I'm sure this is more well known on a website like this, but it's a visual novel where you join the Dread Pirates, a group of people looking for magical coins that can change the world. Most choices are truly choices, meaning you merely embrace a different mindset and do not suddenly become the bad guy or get a bad end.  Choices are distinct and there's a lot of different paths to take so there's a lot of replayability(though it should be noted that each path is ~5 hours). The game is furry-themed and transformations are a big highlight of it. I think this where it gets  interesting because there are things that'd be considered fetishes in this game, but they're integrated into the story well instead of sticking out like a sore thumb so they all feel like  features instead. Visual novels in general aren't well known in the west, but I think it's a real crime that this game didn't get a larger reception from a general audience considering it's a combination of high-quality english visual novel and has a unique theme.

All these games can be found on steam


dragon-in-sight said:


> *-kingdoms of amalur: reckoning*
> 
> Image an Action RPG offering an open world like skyrim, With a Combat system reminding to devil my cry, a solid charakter progression system and D&D based lore written by R.A. Salvatore. This is kingdoms of amalur in a nutshell. One of the best Action Rps ever made. But unappreciated by the gaming community.


I played this game! I found kingdoms of amalur to be absolutely wonderful. My only problem is that my save files got corrupted after I was 26 hours in. Naturally, I rage quit after that, but I'm going to pick it up again at some point and hope for the best


----------

